# LFL Lingerie Football Sexiest Moments



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2018)

Would you get on the field with them?

https://youtu.be/TZ9aTIdbjvU


----------



## solidassears (Jan 26, 2018)

Prince said:


> Would you get on the field with them?
> 
> https://youtu.be/TZ9aTIdbjvU



Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2018)

I wouldn't. LOL maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 26, 2018)

for a brief moment I thought this would take off and be the next big thing. definitely more watchable than the wnba


----------



## solidassears (Jan 26, 2018)

Prince said:


> I wouldn't. LOL maybe 10 years ago.



Really? I guess I'd have to try it and see if they beat the hell out of such an old geezer, but I'd like to find out!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2018)

I am 48 and had back surgery 4 years ago.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 26, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am 48 and had back surgery 4 years ago.



I'm trying to remember when I was 48.. good grief that was 18 years ago! But I have not had any back surgeries so I count myself pretty damn lucky! I have all the aches and pains you get from getting older, but I have been very fortunate and had no serious injuries... knocking on wood now..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2018)

Other than the stair stepper and other cardio I refrain from training legs due to the lower back stress, its just not worth another injury at my age. I don't want end up like Ronnie Coleman. lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 26, 2018)

those highlights are legit hits


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 27, 2018)

u guys r boring


----------



## botamico (Jan 28, 2018)

You all are making me feel old talking about the good old days and I'm 37.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2018)

botamico said:


> You all are making me feel old talking about the good old days and I'm 37.



young.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 28, 2018)

botamico said:


> You all are making me feel old talking about the good old days and I'm 37.


lolz, your mama still breast feeding you?


----------



## botamico (Jan 28, 2018)

20 years ago, I was a senior in high school. I might have been playing with titties, but it wasn't my moms.


----------

